# Symmetry is as symmetry does



## TRfromMT (Dec 6, 2020)

Small dagger, 4.25" tip to handle, was really speaking to me because of its symmetrical lines. I picked material for the handle that had a strong diagonal bias and split it to bookmatch it twice. They are chittum burl and ironwood. The rib down the middle is micarta, same as the backer/liner.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 6, 2020)

Professionally completed in every aspect! Beautiful wood, perfect geometry, impeccable finish! Chuck

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Dec 6, 2020)

Beautiful piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 6, 2020)

Back when I was running trot lines I kept a double edged dagger (not as nice as that one) stuck tight in the 3/4" plywood I was cutting bait on (I cut bait with another knife). The dagger was for the unfortunate event of getting a hook in my hand and getting pulled over board or having the hook rip out of my hand. All I had to do was get the line over the dagger on the tight side and pull cutting the line. Never had to do that. Glad of it.

your knife is beautiful. I like the matte finish on the blade and of course the wood handle. It's like having two knives. Just flip it over in your hand and it's a different handle.

Alan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TRfromMT (Dec 7, 2020)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> Back when I was running trot lines I kept a double edged dagger (not as nice as that one) stuck tight in the 3/4" plywood I was cutting bait on (I cut bait with another knife). The dagger was for the unfortunate event of getting a hook in my hand and getting pulled over board or having the hook rip out of my hand. All I had to do was get the line over the dagger on the tight side and pull cutting the line. Never had to do that. Glad of it.
> 
> your knife is beautiful. I like the matte finish on the blade and of course the wood handle. It's like having two knives. Just flip it over in your hand and it's a different handle.
> 
> Alan




Yikes.


Those are two sets of handles, one each in ironwood and chittum.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 7, 2020)

Well, all the better then! It is two knives. I can't decide which one I like best, so I'll just like them both the same.

Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Dec 17, 2020)

Amazing plunge lines also. What fasteners did you use?


----------



## stephen45710 (Dec 17, 2020)

Beautiful and well executed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Jan 8, 2021)

SubVet10 said:


> Amazing plunge lines also. What fasteners did you use?



Sorry Sub. I just saw this question.

They are 8-32 countersunk screws. They are threaded into a 1/4" bushing in the middle. These are Titanium and were heat colorized.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jan 9, 2021)

TRfromMT said:


> Sorry Sub. I just saw this question.
> 
> They are 8-32 countersunk screws. They are threaded into a 1/4" bushing in the middle. These are Titanium and were heat colorized.


No worries, mate. I dislike dealing with pins and cleaning up epoxy. I very much like the idea of removable scales; or even loveless style.


----------

